# any experience with hot peel or cold peel plastisol transfers used for neck labels?



## Salty Air (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello all-
We are relabeling our shirts with plastisol transfers. Of course the tags are small and being placed in the necks of the shirts. 

Any experience or opinions with Hot split vs Cold peel transfers being used in this way? 

We understand that the Cold peel will be a sharper image, rubbery, and not melt into the fabric. The Hot split will melt into the fabric and almost look screenprinted which is the look and feel we want. BUT do the Hot split in this small of a size come out really smeared or will they be reasonable. 

Thanks,


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I have used plastisol transfers for neck labels and they were always hot peel transfers. They look just like a regularly printed t-shirt.

They can make them small size and still keep the text in the print looking nice.

Try Transfer Express or a few of the different plastisol transfer companies, I know a few specialize in making plastisol transfer labels.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------

